# Amonia HELP!



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Just went to [email protected] to check my water levels and they said that my Amonia is very very high.

I have had 4 Platies for maybe about 7 weeks! 

They said they were suprised that none had died but they couldnt work out why its so high. My husband is re testing the water now at home to get the exact level of ammonia.

Im feeding them a pinch of food every 3 days and they guy at [email protected] said that was fine. My filter was washed out when I did my water change 2 weeks ago. 

He couldnt figure out why it was so high. He said there is nothing I can do about it. He said there are chemicals you can buy but he wouldnt reccomend them as they are just a waste of money.

Is there anything I can do to decrease teh amonia?

Please Help I dont want my little Platies to die!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Was your tank completly cycled before you added your fish?

This can take many weeks.

You could try by reducing the feed and doing part water changes to reduce the amonia.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yup I had cycled my tank until my levels were good. It was 4 weeks when they had said the levels were fine for fish. Calculating the dates... yes it was 4 weeks and a few days of cycling and about 4 weeks of having the fish although it seems so much longer seems more like a few months.

Ill do another water change today. Is there anythign else I can do?

The ammonia level is 2


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes he also suggested reducing their feed. Im currently feeding them every 3 days he suggested every 4 days... is this ok?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

When you say you washed out your filter, what exactly did you do?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> When you say you washed out your filter, what exactly did you do?


Ahhhh Nonnie... I took out the sponges and washed them in the dirty water meaning the water I had taken out of the tank... then I replaced them back into the filter. I remember doing the water change early in the day morning time and after that there seemed to be lots of bits floating around the water and it didnt clear until the next morning.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

umber said:


> Ahhhh Nonnie... I took out the sponges and washed them in the dirty water meaning the water I had taken out of the tank... then I replaced them back into the filter. I remember doing the water change early in the day morning time and after that there seemed to be lots of bits floating around the water and it didnt clear until the next morning.


Thats my theory down the pan then 

Fingers crossed Pleccy or fishyfins will be on later.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Just so disheartened...I love animals and will always try to do whats best by them. Even though had my fishies for a short time I love them and just hate to think they are suffering in toxic water and there is nothing I can do about it!

I was really hoping to get some more fish today and was sure I would be able to as Ive been trying to follow everything from the book... water changes, feeding, lights on in the evening, teaching my son no tapping on the glass etc!

I just hope they will be ok!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Thats my theory down the pan then
> 
> Fingers crossed Pleccy or fishyfins will be on later.


Was thinking the same Nonnie, about the filter.

So with water changes,

Less feed,

And the filter washed in used water I too don,t know what else to do apart from chemicals which I totally disagree with. I never use it in my tanks.

I have always found regular water changes keeps the amonia abay(sp)

Cummon Pleccy and Fishyfins where are you LOL


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Will do another water change today! Just a quick question... should I be doing every 2 weeks?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

OK folks, I'm here... 

The good news is that the [email protected] staff have given you some pretty good advice, as the guy has told you chemicals are available however all they do is 'mask' the ammonia or convert it into the just-as-harmful ammonium, which unfortunately can't be detected with ordinary ammonia test kits.

The only long-term solution is to cut out the food completely and carry out several large water changes. I would also recommend increasing the frequency of the water changes to once a week. Smaller, yet more frequent water changes are far more effective when it comes to removing organic waste substances.

You also have to be careful in tropical aquariums as the toxicity of ammonia increases with temperature and pH.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> OK folks, I'm here...
> 
> The good news is that the [email protected] staff have given you some pretty good advice, as the guy has told you chemicals are available however all they do is 'mask' the ammonia or convert it into the just-as-harmful ammonium, which unfortunately can't be detected with ordinary ammonia test kits.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pleccy!

If I cut out the food completely wont they starve? They are due to be fed this evening which will make it 3 days... how long shall I not feed them for.

The water change I do today shall I stick to 25%? Then how much should I do on a weekly basis?

The temp is set to 24 degrees is this too high... I was told to keep it at 24 for tropical fish!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

umber said:


> Thanks Pleccy!
> 
> If I cut out the food completely wont they starve? They are due to be fed this evening which will make it 3 days... how long shall I not feed them for.
> 
> ...


Fish can go for quite a while without food, I've left mine without food for a good 2-3 weeks on our trips to Oregon. Cut out the food until the ammonia reads 0ppm.

A 15-25% weekly water change will be sufficient however to bring the ammonia down I would increase this to 50% on a daily basis. The toxicity of ammonia increases with temperature however I would only worry about this with water at the higher end of the 'tropical' scale. The temperature of your tank is bordering on the line of 'sub-tropical' so there's no need for concern.


----------

